# Health Insurance costs



## Susan Midei (Apr 28, 2008)

Can anyone give me an idea what health insurance for a family would cost in Dubai? I am moving an employee there and would like to make sure he has enough to cover insurance.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Susan Midei said:


> Can anyone give me an idea what health insurance for a family would cost in Dubai? I am moving an employee there and would like to make sure he has enough to cover insurance.


As an IFA who deals with these matters on a daily basis, I certainly can, but need to know a little more info.

Age?
Level of cover - basic/intermediate/comprehensive
Area of cover - this is usually worldwide excluding USA
Moving from?


_


----------



## Susan Midei (Apr 28, 2008)

*Health Insurance*

Age: 30 
Coverage Level basic and intermeidate for family of 3 (Employee, Spouse and 1 child)
Moving from India
Coverage area Middle East Area

If you are a provider of insurance I can pass your info on to this employee. Just give me contact info for him to contact you.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Might be easiest if he/you contacted me directly - esp as I will also need ages for dependents. 

I don't want to post details on the board, but once you have made 4 posts you can send & receive private messages. There will be a message from me in your inbox.

Thanks


----------



## Susan Midei (Apr 28, 2008)

*Insurance*

The problem is, he can't move until I finish his contract. I can't finish the contract until I get insurance costs...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Susan Midei said:


> The problem is, he can't move until I finish his contract. I can't finish the contract until I get insurance costs...



Just make one more post & you'll have PM access. We can communicate by that & I'll let you have an idea of costs.

-


----------



## Susan Midei (Apr 28, 2008)

Okay, I just need an estimate so I can finsih the contract.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I need the ages of the dependents for that....


-


----------



## Susan Midei (Apr 28, 2008)

I can't give you that as I don't have it for the dependents. So I guess I can't move him.


----------



## Susan Midei (Apr 28, 2008)

Can I have him contact you directly?


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey Elphaba,
Am I able to contact you to discuss insurance as well?
I need to organise my own once I get there


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

alli said:


> Hey Elphaba,
> Am I able to contact you to discuss insurance as well?
> I need to organise my own once I get there



Of course! 

Sned me a PM and we can have things organised immediately after you land.

-


----------

